# Autoworld wish list



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Here are the cars I'd like to see:

X-tractions:
Jeep CJ. Big time. And preferably with some same-size-all-around big, knobby tires, about the size of the tyco Quad/turbo hopper rears would be good. Finally, a chance to get the MASH version that doesnt really exist as well as some new paint schemes. Wouldnt mind an all-new mold of the TJ or new TK Wrangler. Wouldnt be hard to incorporate a removeable soft top either.

Datsun 510. No brainer.

Corvette A/P coupe. Another winner for sure.

'08 Challenger. Duh. Who WOULDNT want this?

Come to think of it, '05 Mustang and '08 Camaro would be instant hits too.


T-jets.

Dune buggy. Love these things!

AMX. Never gets the respect it deserves.

El Camino. Why should nu-rora have all the fun?


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

amx.
66 mustang gt-35h x-trac

70 trans am -xtrac
70 duster -x-trac
58 fury- t/j 500


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I got a couple of easy ones.

Green X-Traction Baja Bronco

Lime-Green 55 Chevy

I'll be back with more different stuff later.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Mosler MT900









Porsche RS Spyder










Toyota Prius hybrid SD










De Tomaso 69 Mangusta


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Grungerock, if you check the webcam thread, you'll see mockups of the New Challenger and Camaro......And there are plan to make a race set with a Shelby Mustang and a current Mustang.

As far as a wish list, I got too many to list. But many have mockups made already......like the Afx trucks.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

NIIIIICE!!! I love that new challenger, and intend to resin cast one soon. But an 'official' version would be hot too.

I forgot to add another to my wish list:

Mad Max Interceptor for XT chassis! Clean and beat-up versions of course, and an XT version of Humungus' 6 wheeled beast would rock also.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

My wish list for the Tjet line is to round out the GM A-body musclecar stable from the '60s and '70s. There are plenty of Chevelles and GTOs of various years from a few different manufacturers, but no Buicks and only one Olds that I'm aware of (MEV).

We need a Buick Skylark/GS and an Oldsmobile Cutlass/442 (though I think Dash Motorsports will have the Olds covered soon...)

--rick


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Aurora G+ chassis redo.

Mike


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Aurora G+ chassis redo.
> 
> Mike


I will definatily jump on this bandwagon.... :wave:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

73 lemans, GTO, Grand am...


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Tired of old muscle cars and AFX repops


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Audi R8. The best and most dominant sports car of the last decade.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*I would like to see...*

Anything on Montoya1's list...
Just about anything from the ALMS series in the correct liveries...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

These:









Corvette C6-R, ALMS Series









Corvette C5-R, ALMS Series









Cadillac CTS-V, Speed GT Series

Also, Aston Martin DBR-9, Audi R-8, Ferrari 575, etc. Basically just grab a program from an ALMS / Speed GT weekend.

'doba


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

put me down for 2 dozen G-plus chassis. 

"Tired of muscle cars"? Never happen here. 
I know a bar where a line like that could lead to trouble for a stranger. 

hehehehehe


the list:
AP Vette
The "Snake's" Funny car 
late 60's GTO

looking forward to the GT40 and the Tyco funny car he's got posted on his webcam.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

RacerDave said:


> Audi R8. The best and most dominant sports car of the last decade.


 I did not put the R8C/R8/Speed8/R10 ''family'' down because I know how long the wheelbase is, getting on for 1.95''. Having said that I _did_ put the new Porsche down which must be nearly as long.
I'm working on a long, three-gear inline chassis that can take such bodies, but then we (as in the slot car community) have to get the bodies made so I don't think anyone should hold their breath. I get the feeling AW are not really into racers, especially modern ones....


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

i know that there are some people out there will be against me when i ask this. 

i would like to see 2007 dodge charger not the nascar just 4 door charger. 

Wes


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Definitely add my vote for all the ALMS cars in X-Traction form and this could be an opportunity to introduce a new set of wheels for that series. I really think that Tom would liven up the entire product line by including different wheels (not just different colored wheels) now and then.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

NEW RIMS? ... great idea!!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

WesJY said:


> i know that there are some people out there will be against me when i ask this.
> 
> i would like to see 2007 dodge charger not the nascar just 4 door charger.
> 
> Wes



Ive been making resin cast slots for a little while now. One of them is a standard Charger, as well as a 300C. I do have one 300 but Im out of chargers. I recently moved, so Im all out of resin also. Here's a link to all the resin casts Ive done and you can view the Charger there. If you like it, Ill make some up for you as soon as I get some supplies. The one I have built up is on a T-jet chassis with a divorce mount front axle. But an X-Traction could possibly be mounted as well, just depends on how good your modeling skills are. Check these out:

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/grungerockjeeper/album/576460762340282934


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Ive been making resin cast slots for a little while now. One of them is a standard Charger, as well as a 300C. I do have one 300 but Im out of chargers. I recently moved, so Im all out of resin also. Here's a link to all the resin casts Ive done and you can view the Charger there. If you like it, Ill make some up for you as soon as I get some supplies. The one I have built up is on a T-jet chassis with a divorce mount front axle. But an X-Traction could possibly be mounted as well, just depends on how good your modeling skills are. Check these out:
> 
> http://new.photos.yahoo.com/grungerockjeeper/album/576460762340282934


 
Some great lookers! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

VERY nice...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Ive been making resin cast slots for a little while now. One of them is a standard Charger, as well as a 300C. I do have one 300 but Im out of chargers. I recently moved, so Im all out of resin also. Here's a link to all the resin casts Ive done and you can view the Charger there. If you like it, Ill make some up for you as soon as I get some supplies. The one I have built up is on a T-jet chassis with a divorce mount front axle. But an X-Traction could possibly be mounted as well, just depends on how good your modeling skills are. Check these out:
> 
> http://new.photos.yahoo.com/grungerockjeeper/album/576460762340282934



thats funny.. i bought 300c, cherokee jeep, charger resin bodies from you (epay) your epay name was like jeepman or something. i still have them in my display.

Wes


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

How about some race cars. Like ones that race on a track. Like Nascar, ALMS, GT, etc. and so on. Don't care as long as they have actually run on a track. Oh and well done Ferraris would be good too........ I'm sure those are impossible to license ($$$). 

Old AFX repops are getting old already. I'm sure they are the cheapest (free) to license..... But I'd really like to see some cool fast cars that did not exist before 1990..........


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Wes. That was me, glad you're enjoying them, I think you bought more than just those. I moved up to Portland, OR a couple months back and just got my own place a few weeks ago so Im still settling in. Thing is, I used to buy all my resin from Hobby Lobby since they carried alumilite in store. Gotta find another supplier, or just start ordering online, but I do plan to start casting again. I got a box packed full of stripped die casts that Im trying to get around to.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments, guys. Roadrunner, I got your email but the Elky is another that I dont have any left. I just have a handful that I didnt have time to sell off before I blew out of Memphis back in August. Here's a listing:

'05 Impala cop car X2
'05 Eclipse X2
Grand Cherokee X1
'05 Mustang x1
VW W12 x 1
'57 Chevy x 1
300 C x1
'63 Impala x1--But the hood and trunk cast pretty thin. Would be good for display only, or could be reinforced for running
Ive got 1 more XJ Cherokee, but the mold for that one is finished. I want to build it myself but for the right price I might part with it. SUVs are a hard sell so I doubt Ill re-cast it unless I have a lot of demand.

And for those unfamiliar with my work, I only use quality resins such as Alumilite or Smooth-On, no cheap crap! Also, my molds are 2-piece jobs, no slosh casting here.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

How much for the 05 stang shipped to 43612?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ill take $12 plus actual costs for the shipping method of your choice. I love paypal, my address is [email protected]


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh and Wes, I just checked out your gallery here. NICE! I especially love that candy apple red '40 Ford. Between the hot paint job and those aluminum rims (slotcar device on ebay, right?) its hotness!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Hey Wes. That was me, glad you're enjoying them, I think you bought more than just those. I moved up to Portland, OR a couple months back and just got my own place a few weeks ago so Im still settling in. Thing is, I used to buy all my resin from Hobby Lobby since they carried alumilite in store. Gotta find another supplier, or just start ordering online, but I do plan to start casting again. I got a box packed full of stripped die casts that Im trying to get around to.


glad to hear that all is well with you. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Oh and Wes, I just checked out your gallery here. NICE! I especially love that candy apple red '40 Ford. Between the hot paint job and those aluminum rims (slotcar device on<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"> eBay!</a>, right?) its hotness!


yep.. cant race them!! they are locked in my display..boring huh? LOL

Wes


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

grungerockjeepe,
Great stuff, love the taxi and Holdens. Will you sell direct or only on EBay? Looks like Tyco chassis, any thought towards Tjets?


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

grungerockjeepe,
Sorry missed page 2 of thread, let us know when your casting again. Oh by the way Tjet Tjet Tjet!

Jerry


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Ill take $12 plus actual costs for the shipping method of your choice. I love paypal, my address is [email protected]


Thanks!...I need to load some cash on the card I use for paypal...I'll get back to you...


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

bumpercar88 said:


> grungerockjeepe,
> Sorry missed page 2 of thread, let us know when your casting again. Oh by the way Tjet Tjet Tjet!
> 
> Jerry


Thanks, bumpercar. I use tyco chassis on most of my stuff since the wheelbases just seem to work out better. You could screwpost in a T-jet and use a divorce mount front axle. Truth is, most die cast stuff just isnt sized right for T-jets, at least the stuff that Id want to do. I usually ebay, but Ill sell direct also. Let me know what you're interested in and we'll work it from there. The list of what I have in stock is a few posts back.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Crimnick said:


> Thanks!...I need to load some cash on the card I use for paypal...I'll get back to you...


No prob. Ill hang onto it for you. Just let me know when youre ready.


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

Manning said:


> How about some race cars. Like ones that race on a track. Like Nascar, ALMS, GT, etc. and so on. Don't care as long as they have actually run on a track. Oh and well done Ferraris would be good too........ I'm sure those are impossible to license ($$$).
> 
> Old AFX repops are getting old already. I'm sure they are the cheapest (free) to license..... But I'd really like to see some cool fast cars that did not exist before 1990..........


I agree, get modern sport cars please. These ones will become the oldies in 30 years that our sons will chase and ebuy as well as their repros in 12 different colors. That should keep AW alive until at least 2037. Isn't that what all companies are looking for : guarantee sales over such a long period of time ??

As for the list : LeMans/ALMS cars. Any real sport cars. A generic NASCAR COT (one body fits all - with a different painting of the windows, light and grills you make all the 4 cars). Only muscle and sport cars give the fun of racing a car, not just run it.


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

Check out the following websites for some modern race cars: 

http://www.dunlapmotorplex.com/bombshell.html

http://www.gregsgarage.itgo.com/index.html

http://www.inlandempirehoraceway.itgo.com

They are all Fray style bodies. I think you'll like what you see.

I've bought from all 3 of these guys and they are great to deal with.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Munster Mobile, Dragula, Monkee Mobile


----------



## hocomp (Dec 8, 2005)

*World Touring Cars*

Alfa Romeo
BMW
Chevrolet
Honda
SEAT
Peugeot

A variety 6 or 12 pack of these would be nice, not to mention better suited for club spec racing. These ARE "race" cars, aren't they?  

http://www.fiawtcc.com/fiawtcc/valencia/2006/mc_vid29970.shtml

http://www.fiawtcc.com/


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

There is a guy on ebay who makes a Duster, Cutlass, Coronet, 69 Barracuda, Skylark....pretty much all the good muscle cars that have not been done. The paint jobs are amazing.

-- Elliot


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

What made vintage Afx and Tyco cars cool were the unusual bodies made, like the Avanti. Here's a few:

Ford Maverick
AMC Gremlin
Subaru Brat, or Dodge Rampage

I didn't mention a Pinto because Tom already made a mockup of one.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Dodge rampage, huh? That might be cool, and Hotwheels made one. Might just have to try that one in the future since I like mopars as well as wierd stuff. Look at my gallery, I have a mold for a Gremlin dirt track car.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

AMC's! AMX or Javelin(70), Gremlin(70-72), Pacer, SC/rambler, Hurst AMX, SC360 Hornet, Rebel Machine, AMX/3 

Hurst set

Trans-Am set from 69-70

Nascar set from early 70's

I think people would buy these sets by the case. The AMC's probably wouldn't sell that well, but I'd buy em.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Here is some more from me:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

You'd be surprised. The Gremlin I cast sells REAL well every time. Im gonna have to think about doing a 1st-gen Javelin and a Hornet myself since I have a bit of an AMC soft spot myself. Also, I know where to get die cast donor cars...


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

a 4dr dodge omni glhs in santa fe blue ,also black would be sweet! after all, that was the origional tuner car,and the rabbit gti.


----------



## Cozzie (Dec 22, 2006)

Any Studebakers (1953 or 1950 especially) and also anything from AMC (maybe a Pacer).


----------



## hocomp (Dec 8, 2005)

*Out with the old and in with the new!*

Glad to see they're looking at some newer stuff. I think it's great people want to relive their younger days with the vintage body styles and all, but there's already enough of that around not to mention several companies still producing it. It's time for a change and the new Vette is nice start. Now, if they would just produce other cars of similar body type (same class) that can be raced on a somewhat equal basis right out of the box (geared around club racing) that would be most excellent. If that isn't possible, then perhaps they could offer a larger variety of paint schemes for the same body, enough to fill a 6 or 12 pack so a person doesn't have to paint them. That would probably be easier and I'm sure less expensive than producing 6/12 different body styles with different paint schemes.

Oh well. It's probably wishful thinking. At least the new Vette mockup is a good start.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

hocomp said:


> Glad to see they're looking at some newer stuff. I think it's great people want to relive their younger days with the vintage body styles and all, but there's already enough of that around not to mention several companies still producing it. It's time for a change and the new Vette is nice start. Now, if they would just produce other cars of similar body type (same class) that can be raced on a somewhat equal basis right out of the box (geared around club racing) that would be most excellent . . .


Well put.

'doba


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> You'd be surprised. The Gremlin I cast sells REAL well every time. Im gonna have to think about doing a 1st-gen Javelin and a Hornet myself since I have a bit of an AMC soft spot myself. Also, I know where to get die cast donor cars...


I'd like to see some pics. of your Grems. The others too when they're done.
Check this!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

That gremster looks like a nice start to a sweet sleeper. Check Pg 2, Ive got a link to my gallery of resin casts. And I just got some resin the other day and cast some bodies, a Gremlin being one of them. And an El Camino, Viper GTS-R coupe, and 2 '06 Chargers also. But one is in the mold curing right now, and the other had a couple bubbles in the bumpers so Ill probably stash those till I have enough seconds to make an ebay lot.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

dlw said:


> Grungerock, if you check the webcam thread, you'll see mockups of the New Challenger and Camaro......And there are plan to make a race set with a Shelby Mustang and a current Mustang.
> 
> As far as a wish list, I got too many to list. But many have mockups made already......like the Afx trucks.


WHOA!!! I just now got over to that webcam thread, and I regret not doing it sooner. The '08 Challenger and camaro are the hotness, and I think I peed a little when I saw that CJ-5, which is clearly a modified version of the JL diecast Jeep. Manomanoman do I hope that makes it to production! You hear me, Mr Lowe? Build that Jeep! Looks like it and that H2 have room for those knobby tires I want them to have...

But what is that Super III chassis all about? Is this an auto world item, or is this something new from BSRT? Looks interesting though.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

heres what i wanna see for the t-jets

http://www.lucaswolfe.com/gallery/2006/20060326.jpg


----------



## jamiestang (Dec 15, 2006)

afx 1971 dixie charger
afx 1971 petty charger
afx 1971 chrome gold and blue charger


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

afx 1971 dixie charger
afx 1971 petty charger

great choices!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*yes indeedy*



hocomp said:


> Glad to see they're looking at some newer stuff. I think it's great people want to relive their younger days with the vintage body styles and all, but there's already enough of that around not to mention several companies still producing it. It's time for a change and the new Vette is nice start. Now, if they would just produce other cars of similar body type (same class) that can be raced on a somewhat equal basis right out of the box (geared around club racing) that would be most excellent. *snip*.


hear, hear!!! I like it!!
Scott


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Im a dyed in the wool drag racer and musclecar owner and restorer,but i always loved those damn AFX jeeps and the AFX Datsun pickup!
DRAGjet





grungerockjeepe said:


> WHOA!!! I just now got over to that webcam thread, and I regret not doing it sooner. The '08 Challenger and camaro are the hotness, and I think I peed a little when I saw that CJ-5, which is clearly a modified version of the JL diecast Jeep. Manomanoman do I hope that makes it to production! You hear me, Mr Lowe? Build that Jeep! Looks like it and that H2 have room for those knobby tires I want them to have...
> 
> But what is that Super III chassis all about? Is this an auto world item, or is this something new from BSRT? Looks interesting though.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

come on tom make the sprint car and use the lucas design (lucas himself races slotcars)


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Dragula said:


> Im a dyed in the wool drag racer and musclecar owner and restorer,but i always loved those damn AFX jeeps and the AFX Datsun pickup!
> DRAGjet



The datsun! Forgot all about that one. I love that old 70's bulletside bodystyle, I hope that gets built also. But damn that CJ-5 mockup is a thing of beauty!


----------

